# Is Coollaboratory Liquid Pro or Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut better for delidding CPU?



## thanh25896 (Oct 28, 2018)

Hi everyone ! I have a some question about performance of Coollaboratory Liquid Pro vs Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut when placed between die and IHS . I saw the conductivity of Liquid Pro is 80 w/mk and Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut is 73 w/mk but it is just a number of manufacturer
said not real .

I tried to search the comparison of CLP and Conductonaut but I saw only the comparison of Liquid Ultra vs Conductonaut not the Lidquid Pro . Did anyone try compare liquid pro and Conductonaut between die and IHS ?


----------



## FireFox (Oct 28, 2018)

I cant tell anything about Thermal Grizzly just because i have always used Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra and i am very happy with it, i do not need to try Thermal Grizzly.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 28, 2018)

I could've sworn I saw a smaller number for liquid pro but a few months back...

Either way, Thermal grizzly is an easier application, and I would think the difference negligible.


----------



## DR4G00N (Oct 28, 2018)

It doesn't really matter since they're essentially the same thing, a Gallium, Indium & Tin alloy AKA Galinstan. So just get whichever is cheaper.


----------



## thanh25896 (Oct 28, 2018)

In this test Conductonaut is lower temp than CLU 4.5*C  so I want to know about CLP vs Conductonaut
https://www.hwcooling.net/en/coollaboratory-liquid-ultra-vs-thermal-grizzly-conductonaut/



DR4G00N said:


> It doesn't really matter since they're essentially the same thing, a Gallium, Indium & Tin alloy AKA Galinstan. So just get whichever is cheaper.



Cheapest I can find is Liquid pro cheaper than Conductonaut is $1.5


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 28, 2018)

I use conductonaut and absolutely love it.


----------



## delshay (Oct 28, 2018)

For some strange reason, I find Phobya LM works best for me, it's the way it bonds to the surface.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Oct 28, 2018)

Here's another one: http://forum.notebookreview.com/thr...t-vs-cool-laboratory-liquid-ultra-pro.791489/

Looks like Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut is the way to go.

Ill have to pick up some myself!


----------



## FireFox (Oct 28, 2018)

You people believe too much in Reviews.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 28, 2018)

Nah just used it and it works really well.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 28, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> You people believe too much in Reviews.



...did I just log into the wrong site or something?


----------



## FireFox (Oct 28, 2018)

Solaris17 said:


> Nah just used it and it works really well.



It doesn't works for everyone in the same way, no all PCs works the same way, for you it worked but maybe for someone else it won't.

This is an example:


delshay said:


> For some strange reason, I find Phobya LM works best for me, it's the way it bonds to the surface.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 28, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> It doesn't works for everyone in the same way, no all PCs works the same way, for you it worked but maybe for someone else it won't.
> 
> This is an example:



Your wrong though. You assumed we all go by reviews. You should always go by what works best. You should always decide what to buy based on the average of multiple sources. The world is full of conflicting information. You should never base a decision off of one source. Thats why multiple review sites and forums exist. So I, you, and others can post there finding to help (in this case the OP) potentially find a product that fits there needs.

Dont be like this tonight. I am not feeling it.

You can offer so much more to this community then being petty. Be a better person today.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Oct 28, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> I cant tell anything about Thermal Grizzly just because i have always used Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra and i am very happy with it, i do not need to try Thermal Grizzly.



Me too, but im now going to try Thermal Grizzly : )


----------



## RealNeil (Oct 29, 2018)

I have both brands here, but I opened the Thermal Grizzly first, so that's the one I'm using now. Works great too.



Knoxx29 said:


> You people believe too much in Reviews.



We're on a site that reviews products, so yeah, we like seeing reviews here.
Plus, we ~trust~ what we read here.


----------



## thanh25896 (Oct 29, 2018)

Outback Bronze said:


> Here's another one: http://forum.notebookreview.com/thr...t-vs-cool-laboratory-liquid-ultra-pro.791489/
> 
> Looks like Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut is the way to go.
> 
> Ill have to pick up some myself!


This is just the test for notebook with copper heatsink no for between die and IHS . Gallium alloy with cooper so liquid meta will dry after 2-3 month


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 29, 2018)

thanh25896 said:


> This is just the test for notebook with copper heatsink no for between die and IHS . Gallium alloy with cooper so liquid meta will dry after 2-3 month



Do all Gallium alloys really dry out on copper?  I have heard this before but thermal grizzly's products actually say copper is ok as a material...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 29, 2018)

Conductonaught cannot be used on anything aluminum, that includes the IHS, it causes exfoliation.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 29, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Conductonaught cannot be used on anything aluminum, that includes the IHS, it causes exfoliation.



We all know that I think.  I'm curious about copper though.  I know nickel (or nickel-plated) is ok.


----------



## thanh25896 (Oct 29, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> Do all Gallium alloys really dry out on copper?  I have heard this before but thermal grizzly's products actually say copper is ok as a material...


Proof here









And here


----------



## MrGenius (Oct 29, 2018)

You apply it on copper and the exposed surface of the copper immediately becomes "plated" with some kind of silver looking material. That can only be removed with harsh abrasion(or perhaps a strong acid). You also notice that, after a period of use on said copper surface, part of, or all, of the liquid metal has "crystallized"/become solid.

*Conclusion:* Some component of the liquid metal compound has come out of suspension and reacted chemically with the copper(I'm guessing it's the gallium). Causing the "plating" on the copper surface and an imbalance in the compound whereas its solid metal constituents revert to their solid state(obviously the indium and tin, and/or whatever else is in there that isn't liquid at room temperature in its "natural" state).


----------



## John Naylor (Oct 29, 2018)

Other than Ivy Bridge, I have not run into an instance where I could justify the time, effort and risk to delid a CPU.  The highest core voltage setting I have ever used was 1.3875 and that resulted in initial temps under RoG Real Bench from 71 to 79C.   Measured core voltages jumped up to 1.41 or so during testing and when AVX was present, up to 1.51 for fractions of a second.   Temps toned down a bit after a few weeks but, in actual daily usage with real world applications and games, rarely get into the low 60s.

Delidding could earn me some bragging rights but has no practical value.   I didn't build the PC to run synthetic applications that will never be used again during it's useful lifel, so may target is highest possible OC with applications that I might actually use in a a multi tasking environment.  To get a higher OC, I'd have to increase voltage even more and 1.4-ish under stress testing and 1.5-ish for microbursts is as far as I'm comfy doing.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 29, 2018)

thanh25896 said:


> Proof here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coolabartory is a different alloy formulation.  I meant specifically Thermal Grizzly since they got out of their way to say copper is ok...


----------



## Mussels (Oct 29, 2018)

conductonaut is working great for me roughly a year later, used on a 3570k, 3770k, 4770k and 6600k

on all chips i got about 15-20C drop when OC'd to 4.5GHz or higher


----------



## thanh25896 (Oct 30, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> Coolabartory is a different alloy formulation.  I meant specifically Thermal Grizzly since they got out of their way to say copper is ok...


All liquid metal is make from gallium and gallium alloys with copper no exceptions . You can read here :
https://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/...cts-copper-nickel-and-aluminum-corrosion-test


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 30, 2018)

thanh25896 said:


> All liquid metal is make from gallium and gallium alloys with copper no exceptions . You can read here :
> https://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/...cts-copper-nickel-and-aluminum-corrosion-test



It all depends on the compounding elements though I would assume?  (I mean h20 certainly behaves different than straight hydrogen?) Can't that alter it's chemical behavior?  It certainly alters it's melting point.

Will read soon...  phone sucks for that.


----------



## delshay (Nov 7, 2018)

I tested LM on real silver. This experiment was to simulate a IHS & pave the way to custom real silver IHS. The result is not conclusive yet, but early testing has shown real silver response better at hot temperature compare to a standard AMD IHS.

There's not a lot in it, around 2C (with max voltage/overclock). It did allow the CPU not to error out when overclocked when compared to the standard copper IHS. The only thing I do not understand at idle, the silver shim idle was higher around 2-3c. I need to figure out what's happening & do more testing. Flaws were detected in both test's & I did my best to correct them. These's flaws maybe present on some user(s) set-up who have delidded & removed "all of the glue" on both IHS & CPU PCB. 

LM was used on both sides on the silver sheet & IHS, but these will be soldered to the heatsink when I have better results.


----------



## grammar_phreak (Nov 11, 2018)

Well I have bought both but I only tried the CL Liquid Ultra between the IHS and Waterblock while I have used the Conductonaut for delidding, well sorta.
When I delidded my 3770k I ran out of my first batch of Conductonaut, so I had to use both brands. For some reason mixing CL Liquid Ultra and Conductonaut made it easier to work with. In the mix, there was more Conductonaut than there was CL Liquid Ultra.

The CL Liquid Ultra did stain the copper waterblock, and it erased the writing on top of the 3930k I used but it didn't effect the integrity of either. It dropped the temps by only 3c compared to Kryonaut, so it wasn't really worth using between the IHS and waterblock. I used it for several months and after I pulled the block off, I didn't notice anything degrading or whatnot. I'm not sure how Gallium base would dry up anyway since it's a metal with a low melting point. Gallium will destroy Aluminum in a way that make the Aluminum into a messy cracker.

The best results I have got so far with delidding were with a i7-6700k and using Conductonaut. The delidding dropped the temps by 30c when overclocked to 4.7ghz. Before I delidded I couldn't run Prime95 on the 6700k at stock speeds, with an old copper slug stock cooler I had from my 3770k. The 6700k would throttle 5 minutes into the test. After the delid it didn't go above 75c with the stock cooler while running Prime95.

Conductonaut didn't fare so well with the 7700k I tried because it only dropped the OC temps by 20c. There must have been less distance between the IHS and die which resulted in somewhat ok thermals.


----------

